# look what i got!!!



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

shoots .177 and .22. you can exchange the barrels sooooo cool!
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/hammerli-x2 ... ifle.shtml

  :beer:


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

that thing is freakin sweet


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the concept of how barrel swaps work. Let us know your thoughts on accuracey after you have done barrel swaps back and forth.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

pretty cool


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont think it will be accurate :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, it may not be accurate... but for that price? it just may be...

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

*update*

this gun is very powerful. It is pretty accurate and the accuracy gets better in the .22. overall i would buy one of these if it is in your price range!


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

that is not gonna be accurate at all!!!!! :sniper:  :sniper:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

it is accurate


----------

